# Problem with NOW bindings ratchet/ladder.



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

NickinCO said:


> I have a set of last years Pilots. The ankle strap will not stay tight while ratcheting it down. Ladders are in excellent condition. Maybe 10 days in the bindings. Sized appropriately and centered for boots. Any ideas? Love these things but riding in them sucks. I basically have to hold the ladder up towards the sky while I ratchet it down to get it to stay. I made a quick video to show what I'm talking about-
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PvrIF-ziyo
> 
> I've been riding for 19 years, I don't feel like it's user error but maybe? I've also fired off an email to NOW to see what they say.


I can't tell for sure but it looks like the ratchet is maxing out. Maybe try adjusting the strap length so it tightens higher up on the ladder.


----------



## NickinCO (Jan 3, 2013)

Ya must be the angle. Not even close to Maxing out, it does look like it in the video though. It's probably 3" from maxed. It seems to do it closer to the beginning of the ladder. Here's another view with my foot not in the boot. Turn the volume up and you hear it slip.

https://youtu.be/prOPJgCclMM


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If the angle that you have the ladder going into the ratchet isn't straight on and it kind of twists a little bit it can sometimes slip. This happens sometimes when you have a boot that is borderline size wise.

Presumably the other foot is set up similarly and doesn't have the same issue?


----------



## NickinCO (Jan 3, 2013)

f00bar said:


> If the angle that you have the ladder going into the ratchet isn't straight on and it kind of twists a little bit it can sometimes slip. This happens sometimes when you have a boot that is borderline size wise.
> 
> Presumably the other foot is set up similarly and doesn't have the same issue?


all 3 other straps work as they're supposed to. Bindings are a large (10-13) boots are Burton Ions size 11.5. all straps are adjusted on the 2nd to smallest size. 

It almost looks like the release lever is sticking a little. I just sprayed a bunch of penetrator (couldn't find my teflon spray) into it and it seems to be working a little better although it still slips a little. The ratchet teeth look mint, not sure what else it could be. Alignment looks fine on all straps.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Not sure what the problem is. Looks like it's maybe skipping but it's difficult to see from the video. 

In any case, contact Now support and they'll send you replacement if there's a problem with the ratchet. Tell 'em to send you at least 2.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks like it's just a bad ratchet. If you're ever in SoCal hit me up I have the same binding strap same color just lying around because I put Burton Genesis straps on my now pilots.


----------



## NickinCO (Jan 3, 2013)

Where did you get the hammockstrap/ladders? Looks like there's a semi-local shop that has them for $70 for a pair. Great idea, love them on my other board.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

NickinCO said:


> Where did you get the hammockstrap/ladders? Looks like there's a semi-local shop that has them for $70 for a pair. Great idea, love them on my other board.


You can get them directly from Burton or through your local shop. I just got Cartel hammock straps and ladders for $66 for my Now IPOs. Great upgrade. If they have the size that works for you, also look at www.fixmybinding.com. They had some slightly cheaper options, though I suspect it is not the double take buckles.


----------



## NickinCO (Jan 3, 2013)

Kenai said:


> You can get them directly from Burton or through your local shop. I just got Cartel hammock straps and ladders for $66 for my Now IPOs. Great upgrade. If they have the size that works for you, also look at www.fixmybinding.com. They had some slightly cheaper options, though I suspect it is not the double take buckles.


well that's the plan then, thanks man


----------



## NickinCO (Jan 3, 2013)

well I can say NOW's customer service officially sucks. They emailed me back in response to my email on the day after christmas and asked if my problem had been resolved and to respond to this email if I still had issues. Well I did.... a week ago. No response, no phone call, nothing. Thanks!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Now's ladders are fucking garbage.
I just got a fairly mint pair of IPO's

One has been replaced already, all the rest need to be replaced.


TT


----------



## NickinCO (Jan 3, 2013)

Right after I posted above I got an email response saying they're sending me a set of new ratchets. We'll see how that goes...


----------

